# Scrambles for unofficial cubes



## Kacper Paweł Dworak (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey! I have two/three questions about scrambles for unofficial cubes,
1. Is there any scrambling tool for clover cube?
2. Where can I find scrambling tools for weird cubes?
3. (additionally) If there isn't any scrambling tool for weird cubes (clover cube, pentacle cube etc.) how do people scramble them for example in the UWR's?


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 15, 2021)

Clover cube is corner turning, so the curvy copter scramble should work for it as well. There are curvy copter scrambles in SS comps.

What do you mean by weird cubes?

There does exist scrambling for weird cubes. some stuff is shared here, http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/.


----------



## Kacper Paweł Dworak (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey! Thanks for the reply!

By weird cubes I mean almost every unofficial cube that is written here:





List of Unofficial World Records - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com





For sure I will check this twisty puzzles forum, thanks!


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 16, 2021)

They're usually hand-scrambles, which makes most of the UWRs incredibly suspect. (Like, the kilominx single UWR on the wiki is with… 30-move Pochmann scrambles, wtf?)

A handful of non-WCA puzzles do have proper scramblers written for them. csTimer has some for cuboids (I believe the 2×2×3 and 3×3×2 scramblers are random-state). qqTimer has a random-state scrambler for 15 puzzle (written by Ben Whitmore; note that csTimer's 15 puzzle scrambler is currently broken). The ones I've written are for Redi Cube, kilominx, master pyraminx (no GUI), FTO (no GUI) (all four are used in the weekly comps; cubers.io also uses (an older version of) the FTO scrambler). whatshisbucket wrote the Curvy Copter scrambler used in the weekly comps.


----------



## qwr (Mar 16, 2021)

yeah I wouldn't pay attention to anything UWR especially without a proper scramble


----------

